# G-Body + Big Block Chevy



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

What's good homies? Has anyone ever put a big block in a g body? I have access to a Chevy 502.... What would I have to do to pit that sucker in my 85 cutlass? I heard its a tight fight and the exhaust manifold is a tight fit. I just need the scoop.

Thanks homies.


----------



## loced_out_killa (Feb 21, 2005)

idk if a 454 and 502 or rhe same dimesions but all u have to do is take the heater box out and get headers to fit a 454 in there ithink u might be able to get a heater core box off a elco to fit im not sure tho


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks bro. I know 454s and 502s are the same. What kind of headers do u need? What's the engine mount situation like? I had no idea about the heater core, I hope I don't have to take it out. Anything else? 

Thanks for the good info.


----------



## loced_out_killa (Feb 21, 2005)

get mounts for a v8 monte carlo and for headers look at jegs there a couple companys makin them now


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

http://www.maliburacing.com/ Check out the tech section here. Lots of good info. Goodluck!!!


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes a 454 or a 502 will fit I put a 496 in my ls monte carlo all I had to do was take out the heater box put motor mounts from a 96 chevy dully and aftermarket headers for a 73 monte carlo with a big block....o ya you will need a 2" cowl hood


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea, my uncle has a an 83 regal....dropped a 454 in it and there was clearance issues with the valve cover and the heater box, as mentioned by some members here have stated....he's got a grand national hood, so he's good on the top clearance....shits badass though!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

low4life86 said:


> What's good homies? Has anyone ever put a big block in a g body? I have access to a Chevy 502.... What would I have to do to pit that sucker in my 85 cutlass? I heard its a tight fight and the exhaust manifold is a tight fit. I just need the scoop.
> 
> Thanks homies.


I'm putting an Olds 455 in my 86 Cutlass. I'm not exactly sure about the Chevy big block but the Olds big block is only about an inch wider and an inch and a third taller than the small block Olds V8. From what I've been told that if you're putting a Big Block in use the small block frame to engine mounts. That way the engine will sit slightly lower so that you can somewhat a slightly better hood clearance. Keep in mind tho that I'm talking about a small block Olds to big block Olds V8 swap tho. I've *heard* that the big block Chevy and big block Cadillac engines are slightly smaller in outer dimension than the big block Olds tho so you might not have any hood clearance issues. As far as the heater box issue is concerned I've seen several Cutlass with big blocks in them and the heater/air conditioning box still be in place but yeah it's a tight fit. If you're running headers then I'd suggest getting some custom made or ask around on an Olds or gbody forum about what's the best to use without having too many fitment issues.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Oh and I think slowhoe2001 on here is putting a 502 or 572 in his 86 regal so you could prolly ask him for a few pointers as well.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## trecity80 (Nov 9, 2012)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


>


Need help on my big blockblock chevy swap on my 1987 cutlass need the whole lay out wna keep my heater box to


----------

